# DashLogic display controller for Chevy Cruze



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Does this work with the MyLink?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PalmerPerformance (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, It should also work on MyLink radios! We haven't tested directly on a Cruze with MyLink, we have had it working in another very similar car with MyLink (Camaro to be exact, which has the same DIC as well).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, do you give AARP, AAA, senior citizen, and veteran of foreign wars discounts? Or maybe a Memorial Day sale.

300 bucks is pretty steep.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Do you have to use the door lock button to change screens?


----------



## PalmerPerformance (Feb 28, 2014)

You'd need to email [email protected] about any discounts.

You do need to use the door lock button to changes pages. There are also 3 profiles you can select from, which is done by a switch on the end of the device. Its much less convenient to switch profiles than it is to switch pages. We also tested using cruise control buttons to do it, but it made it very difficult to actually use cruise control -- so we removed that.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Very cool, but without actually having tried it on the Mylink, I wouldn't rush into buying. Also, not a fan of the way you change pages (I understand it due to functionality of the rest of your buttons). 

Personally I think I'd go with an Ultra Gauge or A-pillar pod with Aeroforce Interceptor. Just my opinion...unless of course the price came down a bit.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> 300 bucks is pretty steep.


I like this product, but I agree price seems a bit high. One can buy a Ultraguage, Scanguage or get a Bluetooth dongle to use with the torque app for less than half this cost.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I like this product, but I agree price seems a bit high. One can buy a Ultraguage, Scanguage or get a Bluetooth dongle to use with the torque app for less than half this cost.


Well if you already have a smart phone for other things, like making calls, playing games, tuning a piano, having full navigation, a good still and video camera, can send photos all over the world, etc. Only five bucks extra.


----------



## PalmerPerformance (Feb 28, 2014)

DashLogic is officially for sale now at an introductory price of $249.95!
PPE Online Store


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

PalmerPerformance said:


> You do need to use the door lock button to changes pages. There are also 3 profiles you can select from, which is done by a switch on the end of the device. Its much less convenient to switch profiles than it is to switch pages. We also tested using cruise control buttons to do it, but it made it very difficult to actually use cruise control -- so we removed that.


Have you tried using the menu switches on the end of the blinker stalk? Make it a little more OEM like.


----------



## PalmerPerformance (Feb 28, 2014)

We leave the factory DIC functionality in place, you can use those blinker stalk buttons to switch to your different trip pages or factory fuel economy pages without disconnecting or disabling DashLogic. Want to see your trip distance? You just twist that little ring like you always have.


----------



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been using one of these DashLogic boxes in my 12 Eco for a couple of days. It is pricy if you are comparing it to just one gauge, but this has so many gauges already built in and it is great to have so much to pick from! There are so many options without having to see any tacky "add-on" gauges. Iit even lets me turn off the radio display from the gauges and see the clock if I want to during a trip, while keeping the multiple DashLogic gauges still visible on the DIC. I had DashCommand on my iPhone previously, but with this new DashLogic I don't have to worry about my phone getting low on charge or where to mount it so I can see it. And the printout on the DIC and radio is in much larger and more readable print right on the factory screens than the tiny display on the iPhone. And like they said, I can just flip back down to the factory mpg and trip meter info on the DIC anytime by just twisting the knob down off of the nav screen - and then back again at any time!

I have one of Vince's tunes on the car, and have had it on the dyno and had just over 140 hp at the wheels. Now I can watch the requested boost as well as the actual boost. I have watched many of the gauge options already - including the deceleration fuel cutoff, and it is not used as much as what I had read about earlier on this forum. I understood from previous posts that it kicked in above 1k rpm on deceleration, but it is not used by the car near as much as I understood it would be - so I don't worry about the cutoff as much now that I can watch it directly. I have not done any reset of alarms or customizing the pages or the different info bits from the Palmer Performance standard pages yet, and it already gives almost everything you could want. I have never seen one device that gives so many clearly readable gauges without modification of the interior! And you don't have to boot it up on your phone like I used to have to do- it just stays in the car all the time and boots up right after startup without me doing anything. With my iPhone app I always had to plug it in and pull up the app, now it is just right there! yeh, it was a lot more money than the app, but it is soooo much better!


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I may have to give this some thought. 

I got a base diesel without the backup camera or NAV. I'm iffy on the XM, have not decided if I'll keep that. So basically my screen isn't used for anything, and I turn it off most of the time rather than burn a dashboard bulb simply to look at the MyLink logo.


----------



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

my 12 eco is also a base model with manual, and I do not have nav. I assume the base diesel also has the factory scroll-down pages in the DIC below the nav screen, so you don't always have to look at the unused nav screen. Is that correct, Zenturi?


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, in addition to using CONFIG to turn it off, I can also adjust the HVAC, Or pick a radio station and set the volume to zero, and the screen will change to something else. 

I kind of wish it worked the way a computer monitor does. Just time out after a few minutes and turn off on its own, if nothing has updated in a while.

Slight tangent - I also would like to be able to adjust the brightness of the DIC in the daytime. The car is very insistent on using a bright setting then. The scroller wheel only works to adjust things at night.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I may have to give this some thought.
> 
> I got a base diesel without the backup camera or NAV. I'm iffy on the XM, have not decided if I'll keep that. So basically my screen isn't used for anything, and I turn it off most of the time rather than burn a dashboard bulb simply to look at the MyLink logo.



PPE Online Store

website says for gasoline cruze


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

Would like to get it for my '14 with mylink but would like a picture or video of it on the screen.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

boraz said:


> website says for gasoline cruze


Although the diesels are a narrow market segment, maybe something will be unveiled. I suspect diesel owners tend to be more meticulous about knowing everything they can about their cars.

Move the outside temperature to the DIC and I'd have very little use for MyLink. But I might yet pay for XM. I'm not much for using a radio on short trips, but long drives of a few hours or so it begins to tempt me.


----------



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

skatchy said:


> Would like to get it for my '14 with mylink but would like a picture or video of it on the screen.


*Palmer Performance had some links on another thread;* Here is a video of the gauges being displayed 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbjR...msxFqZyHDDtPAg

Here is a quick video of a knock alert using the quiet chime. We also have a chime that is loud and will mute the radio when active.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjnL...msxFqZyHDDtPAg

This is using your radio display as a boost and vacuum gauge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDh6...msxFqZyHDDtPAg


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

01sleeperZ said:


> *Palmer Performance had some links on another thread;* Here is a video of the gauges being displayed
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbjR...msxFqZyHDDtPAg
> 
> Here is a quick video of a knock alert using the quiet chime. We also have a chime that is loud and will mute the radio when active.
> ...



Those are with the regular radio... I have the big Mylink radio... I would like to see how it shows on the screen..


----------



## PalmerPerformance (Feb 28, 2014)

skatchy said:


> Those are with the regular radio... I have the big Mylink radio... I would like to see how it shows on the screen..


Here is how it looks on a MyLink, you can see timing displayed on the right side.

DashLogic Camaro MyLink - YouTube


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I see it's labeled for the Gasoline Cruze, but would it function on the 2014-15 Diesel? If it were installed on the Diesel, would we find that it functions where the Diesel and Gas models overlap, but the the gas-specific gauges just wouldn't function or we would lack diesel-specific gauges? Or would we find that it doesn't work at all on our Diesels because of the differences in ECU programming?


----------

